# Swiss Army Bike



## robertc (Apr 6, 2016)

I just saw these Swiss Army Bike for sale through the Sportsman Guide. I'm not a collector of military bike only because I don't have one. These look interesting but not for the price. A little out of my range but I am cheap..


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/used-swiss-military-army-surplus-bicycle?a=1781366



http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...sAt0w0OC9Y0MKxGRLChBbU5u76MBY6TPEGxoC5ZPw_wcB


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

I like and have owns about 4 of the older ones.  They are an amazing ride!   I used to pick up the vintage ones for $500-800 fully equipped and with the frame pack.   I sold my last fully equipped one for $1500!   For that price, I'd pick up another vintage one but I'd guess those newer ones have to also be great riding bikes.


----------



## robertc (Apr 6, 2016)

The first link said 50's era bike. Then it said phased out in 2001. I wonder how old they actually are? Better question, where did the Sportsman Guide get them?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

The older looking Modell 05 was built between 1905 and 1989 by Schwalbe, Cäsar, Cosmos and Condor.   Most of them have dates on them and some of the others can be dated by the serial numbers.
The newer MO-93 replaced the MO-05 until they phased out the bicycle infantry in 2001.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

You can check this out

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_army_bicycle


----------



## robertc (Apr 6, 2016)

That was some good reading there. Thanks for the history lesson.


----------



## whitecoyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Recently acquired 1958 MO-05


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2017)

I heard they were built like a tank and very solid and heavy.


----------



## whitecoyote (Jun 9, 2017)

vincev said:


> I heard they were built like a tank and very solid and heavy.



Yes, mine weighs 55lbs.


----------



## MR D (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice bike in person, great job on the wheels! This is Dennis


----------

